# [video] A $2,250 Unboxing!



## theace (Jun 6, 2012)

So yeah, Cube Order 5 finally reached and we had a blast unboxing it. The biggest collective Indian Cube Order so far, it was worth approx. $2,250 and weighed in at 42 KG... The video isn't up yet but you can check the photos out on SCMU's FB page 

https://www.facebook.com/SCMU.2011


edit: 

Cube Order 5 was HUGE. Not only did 60 odd people order, but it also had stock for the SCMU cube store, the first ever online cube shop in India. There's also a global portal for those of you who want custom cubing merchandise (http://global.scmu.in/)


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 6, 2012)

That's a lot of cubes...


----------



## theace (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep! It's for the SCMU cube store.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jun 7, 2012)

WR?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 7, 2012)

Not a big fan of unboxings but my god thats a lot of puzzles


----------



## theace (Jun 9, 2012)

Once I get time to edit the video, it'll be up. In the meanwhile, I just made some custom pouches for SCMU. Have a look


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Aug 6, 2012)

Unbelievable.


----------



## TheGoldenBear (Aug 6, 2012)

*pukes rainbows*


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 6, 2012)

<----



TheGoldenBear said:


> *pukes rainbows*



that's an alot of rubix cubes


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Aug 6, 2012)

congrats for getting the WR for biggest unboxing


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 6, 2012)

<-------



TheGoldenBear said:


> *pukes rainbows*



Mother of god!


----------



## LNZ (Aug 6, 2012)

My highest ever cuber order was just $180 USD for a 11x11x11 cube and a 2x3x4 cuboid.


----------



## KukuhTrisna (Aug 6, 2012)

Woah  I hope someone want to buy all of them  cuz its worthless if nobody wanna buy it -_-
Still unbelievable


----------



## theace (Aug 6, 2012)

Most of it is already gone. I'm left with like, 20 odd cubes now xD


----------



## uniacto (Aug 6, 2012)

that's 17 more cubes than I have xD


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 6, 2012)

<----



TheGoldenBear said:


> *pukes rainbows*



I never noticed how many people liked puking rainbows.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 6, 2012)

(O_O)


----------



## uniacto (Aug 6, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> congrats for getting the WR for biggest unboxing



what? challenge accepted. haha.


----------



## theace (Aug 7, 2012)

uniacto said:


> what? challenge accepted. haha.



Let's see you chain a series of $500+ orders ;D


----------



## uniacto (Aug 7, 2012)

theace said:


> Let's see you chain a series of $500+ orders ;D



haha naw, it was just a joke... although... the most i've ordered in cubes is around 25 for a guhong and zanchi...


----------



## theace (Aug 8, 2012)

I had 2 more orders between this video and the previous one. However, i couldn't shoot order 3 and I lost the footage for order 4


----------



## CoryThigpen (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm not much of a world traveler, but don't most people speak Hindi in India? I guess I'm surprised everyone in the video is speaking English and referring to US Dollars.


----------



## theace (Aug 9, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> I'm not much of a world traveler, but don't most people speak Hindi in India? I guess I'm surprised everyone in the video is speaking English and referring to US Dollars.



Stereotype. Big one at that.


----------

